

NREL graph: Cost of solar headed for parity with coal & gas - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/slideshows/renewable-energy/important-graph-cost-solar-headed-parity-coal-and-gas/

======
zwieback
How does sunshine figure into this graph, e.g. what assumptions were made
about where the solar cells are deployed?

